# 5th time fail



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

We have just found out our iscsi cycle hasn't worked!  (home test neg) 
had 2 previous biochemicals with FET
I did acupuncture it was now or never and can't afford another round, I have no idea why it didn't work and my body resonded so strongly to the drugs, I'm not ready to accept it's over but I have no other choice I don't know what to do!?
How do I accept that my life can go on as it is and never be a mum it's so hard. x


----------



## Cyprus 4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dear Penny,

I feel your pain, am so sorry for you.  I don't have any answers but I've recently had my 4th failure and want to let you know the sun will shine in your life again.

Big Hugs

Cyprus 4


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

We too have antibodies on the sperm with no other problems! we produce good grade embryos. I feel a failure at times but I know I did my best, it's hard to understand where and why it goes wrong.


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

I just failed my first one - and feel like a failure too.  I think it doesnt matter how many times - we always feel like a failure, especially when surrounded by so many who seem to be able to get pregnant by just thinking about it ... 

I guess it sounds bitter but yes, it hurts and I am tired of apologising.  Many of my neighbours got pregnant in the last 2 years and one of them had the cheek to tell me its our turn...!  Dont you just feel like being rude...?   

I wish I knew how to take your and mine pain away- and everybody elses in our situation - but there is no solution.  But it helps me to know that I am not alone so I hope that knowing that there are people out there who understand and are in the simmilar situation will comfort you a bit...    

We just have to try - as long as we can...  

xxx


----------

